
Data Scientists Automated and Unemployed by 2025 - vincentg64
http://www.datasciencecentral.com/profiles/blogs/data-scientists-automated-and-unemployed-by-2025
======
leblancfg
Mr. Vorhies seems to have forgotten to take into account the adoption curve in
his predictions -- not that I think his predictions are wrong, but I think
2025 is _waay_ too early for that change to take effect to anyone other than
the 1%, bleeding edge, early adopters. The other 99%? Probably decades.

From my point of view, what I see is that _most_ large organizations haven't
even started using standardized, one-stop-shop accessible data warehousing
practices, and aren't headed to hit that target by 2025. What you find is
strong data-driven processes in areas like shipping, warehousing and
production -- these guys know what's going through their chain down to the
individual proton. But in most cases I've seen, the service and enabler
departments, be it Finance, HR, IT, etc. are way behind on that curve. This
isn't due to the technology itself, of course, but because mindsets need to be
changed. And that can in no way happen in 10 years.

That being said, I think we are seeing a very distinct technological
acceleration ramping up in the next years, when Machine / Deep Learning takes
off in full. The immediate conclusion is that it shouldn't be surprising for
_ALL_ 3rd-sector jobs to eventually be fully automated in the near future.
Call it _The Deep Wave_.

Links: This Stanford School of Business panel, held in 2014, has the best
20-minute breakdown of the possibilities of Deep Learning. Given by Steve
Jurvetson (investor in Tesla, SpaceX, Hotmail, Baidu, etc.), its scope is
genius, and I think it's a must-see.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czLI3oLDe8M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czLI3oLDe8M)

Edit: clarification.

